# What bow should I get



## masonbell1 (Nov 14, 2012)

I'm trying to to talk Santa into getting me a new bow for Xmas.But I want y'all's opinion on a good bow for under $700.I am currently shooting a bear apprentice because when I first started bowhunting I had a small frame but I am starting to outgrow it


----------



## Cornbread17 (Nov 14, 2012)

Check out the new Hoyt Charger. Can get as bare bow or in a combo. Shot them in Bowhunters supply the other day. I liked them. Reminded me of the old alphamax 32 one of Hoyt's greatest hunting bows.


----------



## Danno (Nov 14, 2012)

Bowtech Assassin. Excellent bow for the money


----------



## drmajor (Nov 14, 2012)

I just got a Strother Moxie, I am 6'4".  Easy to hold once drawn.  Quiet.  You Might look at the Wrath if you don't like 37" A/A.

I was shooting Bowtech Guardian...Also super bow.  My son had Bowtech Destroyer---really good.  He just got a Strother also.. easy to hold.  The Strothers just seem to settle into your hand-nice fit.


----------



## pop pop jones (Nov 14, 2012)

It's been an hour since the last post and no one has said Mathews yet. I'm surprised.


----------



## masonbell1 (Nov 14, 2012)

pop pop jones said:


> It's been an hour since the last post and no one has said Mathews yet. I'm surprised.


Because a Matthews ain't under $700 lol


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Nov 14, 2012)

You should shoot a bunch of them and she what you like not what we like.. All the top brands have great bows. It boils down to a matter of opinion. You can get a good buy now on a bowtech destroyer 340 or 350 and its an excellent bow and what I currently shoot. Find what you like and be happy with it


----------



## Alan in GA (Nov 14, 2012)

*Mathews....*

but I would look for a 2005 Switchback or Switchback XT.....that is if you want a Mathews. 
Actually there are a lot of nice bows out there. Just start visiting shops and shoot them. Bring your own release so you will be testing the bow, not a different bow and a different release.
I like many bows. Don't get too wrapped up in brand name.
Can't go wrong in my opinion with a PSE, Hoyt, Mathews, or just about any bow you read about here, that the owners have used FOR A WHILE. The test of time and a lot of shots means something to me and most archers.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Nov 14, 2012)

Don't overlook the Main line bows from PSE....they are real shooters and will not break the bank!!

Like Alan said....shoot a bunch of them and let the bow choose you.


----------



## mefferd84 (Nov 14, 2012)

I think the Mathews Chill is going to be $699. That is what the guy at the store said, but the msrp is $999.


----------



## RLocke01 (Nov 14, 2012)

The Mission Ballistic is a pretty sweet bow, for less than $500


----------



## bamaboy (Nov 14, 2012)

Check the Alpine line and the Mission line as well. 

www.alpinearchery.com

www.missionarchery.com


----------



## Kris87 (Nov 15, 2012)

Barebow for under $700, Hoyt Charger would get my first look.  Then the Bear Method.  Those look to be great deals on big performance.


----------



## masonbell1 (Nov 15, 2012)

I like the way the Hoyt charger looks.I just hope I like the way it shoots and maybe I can talk "santa" into getting one


----------



## pop pop jones (Nov 15, 2012)

*really*



masonbell1 said:


> Because a Matthews ain't under $700 lol



Me thinks you been hooked. My was well under that price.


----------



## watermedic (Nov 15, 2012)

PSE all the way. The 2013 line has several under that price that are awesome!!


----------



## jcwmgw (Nov 16, 2012)

The PSE bow maddness xs is a sweet bow and you can get ready to shoot model for 500


----------



## oops1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mathews Mathews Mathews... If you need a stand...buy a summit ...if you need boots buy Muck! This is fact and is undisputable. Not really.... Not tryin to stir the pot but this has been my experience.


----------



## Hotwater (Nov 17, 2012)

As others have said, go shoot several and buy the one you like the best. That is what I did and after shooting several brands I found a close-out Diamond Justice for $345. It fits me perfectly, is quiet and shoots arrows through deer at about 235 fps with 57 lb draw. I've had others that cost more but none that were any better.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Nov 17, 2012)

There are alot of nice used bows under that price aswell . You also can check archerytalk classified I got my destroyer 340 there brand new shipped for 550


----------



## Allan28 (Nov 17, 2012)

Bowtech


----------



## Potlicker60 (Nov 17, 2012)

I agree on the mainline bows from pse. I have a 2008 bow madness that is smooth, quiet, and nasty accurate out to 100 yards....Maybe further, but that is as far as I shoot it.


----------



## Skyjacker (Nov 17, 2012)

There's a ton of smaller bow manufacturers and in my opinion they are making better bows than the mass marketed bow companies.


----------



## slab_slayer (Nov 17, 2012)

Alan in GA said:


> but I would look for a 2005 Switchback or Switchback XT.....that is if you want a Mathews.
> Actually there are a lot of nice bows out there. Just start visiting shops and shoot them. Bring your own release so you will be testing the bow, not a different bow and a different release.
> I like many bows. Don't get too wrapped up in brand name.
> Can't go wrong in my opinion with a PSE, Hoyt, Mathews, or just about any bow you read about here, that the owners have used FOR A WHILE. The test of time and a lot of shots means something to me and most archers.



x2 on the Switchback XT, got me one and love it!!


----------



## Wilcox (Nov 18, 2012)

Bowtech Assassin is a lot of value for the money - I love mine.


----------



## birddog721 (Nov 18, 2012)

X3 on the switchback xt


----------



## hancock husler (Nov 19, 2012)

Bowtech


----------



## BowanaLee (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm upgrading and selling my backup bow. Worth a look. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1894069


----------



## mattech (Nov 19, 2012)

I would also add one to the hoyt charger. My buddy just bought one last week.


----------



## chunt115 (Nov 20, 2012)

Look at archery country and some of the closeouts.  I got a new parker buckhunter for $200, shipping and all.  put another $100 in to it and you got an great bow.  Whatever your shooting at don't care what year, make or model it is.  It don't have to be rocketship fast, Indians killed everything with 2 sticks, a sharp rock and a piece of animal muscle.  If I ever buy another bow it's going to be a recurve or a long bow.


----------



## dgmeadows (Nov 21, 2012)

Martin makes some very good bows for reasonable prices.  Any 2012 or 2013 model with the Fury XT cam would be a good choice for someone who is still growing or building strength, so long as your draw length is at least ~25-26" (shortest setting depends on model.)  If you get the max 70 pound limbs, that cam system can be shot at any weight from 35 - 70.  I personally like the 34" axle to axle Pantera, but they have several shorter axle length models if you prefer the ultra short, ultra lite bows, and KM Archery Hut online and through Ebay are selling a lot of the 2012 models on closeout deals since the 2013 models are now out.


----------



## MathewsArcher (Nov 21, 2012)

I would only recommend Mathews. 

The new Zxt retails for $749.00, and the new Creed and Chill retail for $999.99. 

They all are great bows. 
The ZXT isn't much over your price range, but you will not be disapointed. 

The new ZXT is only 28" Axle to Axle, 80% let off, 4.2 pounds, and 40-70lbs. It would be a great choice, and it would be great for hunting.


----------



## declemen (Nov 22, 2012)

One word for you, I would not steer you wrong.I am a serious bow hunter, BOWTECH


----------



## Lancaster19 (Nov 22, 2012)

2012 Pse brute x is what i shoot an i love this bow. Its very quite,accurate,and fast also very afforadble ready to hunt package is around $500


----------



## ga whackersmacker (Nov 29, 2012)

Hoyt! U get what u pay for! Wait a little longer and save up another 700!


----------



## dgmeadows (Dec 2, 2012)

ga whackersmacker said:


> Hoyt! U get what u pay for! Wait a little longer and save up another 700!



Wow.  Are you really suggesting that any bow less than a $1,400 Hoyt is not worth using ?

The guy asked for some suggestions for good bows under $700.  There are lots of them available. There is no need to scrimp on other things you or your family may need or want just so you can have the highest dollar ego boosting bow brand.  PSE, Martin, Diamond and Parker all have good choices in the $299 - $399 range, brand new.  Any bow from any of these manufacturers (and several others) that fits your draw length and is properly set up for you will kill anything and may even win you a tournament or two.  I won several tournaments in 2010 with a Martin bow made in 1999... imagine that, a 10 year old Martin winning out over brand new Hoyts, Bowtechs and (insert your favorite brand of the week here.)

And I am a "serious bowhunter" too.  I've lost count of the deer I have killed with a bow... at least 50, and I have also shot bobcat, coyote, hogs and bear.

Don't waste your money keeping up with the Jones'.  Buy a bow that fits you and your budget, and just have fun with it.


----------



## drmajor (Dec 2, 2012)

I agree w/ dg.  Try some bows out- REGARDLESS of name.  Don't shy away from used either.

If it fits- Price is OK- buy it.

I just got a great buy on a used bow.  Didn't have the $900-1200 for a new one.  I need LONG draw- 31.5" and like long axle too- 37".  Really limits new to only a few bows.

So, I now have an almost new bow that fits wonderful and not a lot of cash.

I still have my Bowtech Guardian.  It is a very good bow and I really hate to get rid of it, but it just didn't fit.   So, make sure what you get fits-  way more important than any brand name!!!

 I have not spent >$500 on any bow.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Dec 2, 2012)

I have a 2010 PSE axe6-x-force been shot less than 100 times if interested PM me.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Dec 15, 2012)

If you're still looking, Martin's ready when you are.  The only reason Martin's don't sell for $1200 is that they don't advertise that much.  The only reason you see Mathews and Hoyt so much is that they pay the big bucks to get TV shows to carry them.  Hoyt copied Martin's bridged riser, FACT!  Inbox me and let me tell you about Martin and why you should try one.


----------



## Jabberwock (Dec 15, 2012)

x2 on the Hoyt charger


----------

